# Recommended 65+" HDTV for $10k or less



## Spridle (Sep 5, 2007)

I fine tuned my audio setup with advice from HTS members. Now I'm upgrading video. To get me started, I would like to know the best options for HDTV meeting these priorities:

1) 65" or preferably larger
2) outstanding picture quality and color accuracy and good blacks and contrast
3) viewable from any angle
4) suited for a large family room 22wx33lx10h (main seat 14' from screen)
5) most viewed sources: Vudu movies, cable HDTV
6) no interest in 3d, internet not that important since my oppo connects
7) no or minimal blooming or artifacts
8) 1080p
9) black attractive case
10) not projection
11) built in tuner
12) $10k or less


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My personal favorite currently available Panel is the Panasonic VT Series. Given your budget, I would get this:http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/TC-P65VT50 It also leaves you with several thousand Dollars in change to boot. If it were possible to find a Pioneer 9G Kuro that is Brand New or in perfect shape, that is my all time favorite Flat Panel. The Sharp Elite Series is excellent as well if wanting an LCD, but I personally prefer Plasmas.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Cnet thought it was the best pq of the year...

70" Sharp Elite


----------

